

MIT Scientists discover a new way to produce electricity  - sev
http://www.inhabitat.com/2010/03/08/thermopower-wavesmit-scientists-discover-new-way-to-produce-electricity/

======
swolken
It will be very interesting to see how many private corps begin working to
develop this new technology and if it will ever be accessible for large scale
energy generation (ex. coal and nuclear replacement). The potential behind
this theory seems limitless.

------
russell
It does seem to have the disadvantage that it's one-shot and you burn up your
generator.

~~~
pmichaud
You only think that's a disadvantage because you're a geek, not a suit. Suits
live for things that have to be replaced.

